# How big?`



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Whats a decent sized goose...Anyone know...Iv always wondered how big a snow goose would have to be before spending the money to mount it


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I guess my question is for you why do you want a big one to mount, why dont you get a nice looking one instead of a bigger one, in my mind thats what i would do.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I can see the appeal. If I was to mount a snow I'd mount the biggest one I could find. If I was going to mount a ross, I'd mount the smallest one I could find. If I was mounting a blue I'd mount one with white going all the way up the neck and not care about size. Of course, they'd all have to be in excellent condition too.

As far as what a big snow weighs, I have no friggin' idea. Never weighed one. Hopefully this doesn't turn into another "big goose" thread like it did in the honker forum....

"I once shot a 9.5 lbs snow!"

"I call B.S.! The biggest snow I've ever seen only went 8.2 lbs."

:lol:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

i personally wouldnt mount it just based on size, i would definetly look at coloring first and feather patterns, special markings, ect...or if it was like blue phase ross or something... :roll: :withstupid:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

:withstupid: You SWAT guys post things and you have no idea what you are doing or talking about.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah, I'd probably mount a blue-phase ross. :withstupid:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Thats why I said that, because I would too....and I can't wait to see how yours turns out!! :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Isn't the idea behind the blue-phased ross, the fact that it is a small blue?
Jonser you got lucky yours is bad ace looking. Would you still have mounted it if it was just an eagle head?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Had a buddy win a shotgun in a biggest snow goose contest....one problem...it was an albino honker. He tells me "the woman weighing it told me that was the goofiest looking goose she'd ever seen." I SUPPOSE you twit.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Likely story.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

fishhook said:


> Had a buddy win a shotgun in a biggest snow goose contest....one problem...it was an albino honker. He tells me "the woman weighing it told me that was the goofiest looking goose she'd ever seen." I SUPPOSE you twit.


I find this really hard to believe


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Believe what you will. I saw the bird (he mounted it) and the shotgun. It was won from the ranger in minot quite a few years ago. It wasn't a giant goose, just larger than your average snow.

beieve it, don't believe it. Thats up to you. But there is only one thing a person has when visiting these chat rooms...his internal integrity.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

we have a SWA that requires us to check all birds shot into a check station where they get the weight and species, most adult snows are around 4 to 5 pounds, i would say that anything over 6-7 pounds would be a greater snow, that just from what ive witnessed :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I shot a snow goose that was 18 lbs. It had a long asss neck and black beek,and feet. Never mounted but I did eat it :wink: :wink: 
Funny it didn't sound like a snow either?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Mav,Are you sure it didnt have a big yellow beak,with a nob on top of its bill? :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Those were the cheecks right!!! I herd they are just sas good as walleye cheeks? Deep fat fry them......hmmmmmm....


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

:toofunny:


----------

